

By Buying Motorola, Google Can Now Do Whatever The Heck They Want With Android - Sandman
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/15/by-buying-motorola-google-can-now-do-whatever-the-heck-they-want-with-android/

======
ollysb
As a long time iPhone fan I can for the first time see myself considering an
android phone. I trust google will do a far better job of delivering a quality
product that will be properly supported throughout it's lifetime.

------
marquis
Perhaps they can finally give us an Android hardware standard where audio I/O
latency irregularities doesn't make the platform nearly useless for low-
latency audio applications.

------
xutopia
The example of the cell phone patent is weird though... it was filed in 1975.
How does that give an advantage?

------
Tichy
Not sure if it is already possible, but they should make it so that everybody
can create skins for Android (some API extension, whatever). Then those
annoying handset maker skins could just be optional plugins to Android that
you could switch off the minute after buying the device.

~~~
AndrewDucker
The skins are basically just the Launcher app, and that can be easily replaced
as it is.

This will give you the stock launcher:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.moo.android.launch...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.moo.android.launcher.gingerbread)

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Some of the skins also dig deeper and modify the way standard UI elements are
rendered. Granted, that doesn't make as big of a difference as running a
custom launcher, but it can make certain launcher widgets look ugly, have
unexpected layout problems for certain apps, etc.

------
AndrewDucker
I hope they don't standardise screens - one of the great things about Android
is that people aren't locked into just one form factor.

